# Excuse me, is my archery interfering with your Segway racing



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

... 

Figured I'd better start this thread before someone else gets on here and starts some vicious rumors. :zip:

Last evening a few of us met at Macaholic's - No_X_Eddie, BowDadToo, RimFire, and myself. 

A few good scores and a few not so good scores. 2 large pizzas a few :darkbeer:, Mountain Dews, bottled waters, and Minute Maid juices. 

A few trips around Mac's shop on the Segway. No_X_Eddie's fast "exit stage left" after not taking Mac & I serious about still shooting archery. 

A phone call from X Hunter to discuss Archer's Mark taken outside, music kinda loud in the shop. Come back inside to find a Segway slalom course set up in the middle of the shop.

At least one of "us" found it necessary to excuse ourselves from Segway racing after making 2 of what Mac called the "best Segway recoveries he's ever seen". 

Anyway, a great night and a super way to end the Macaholic indoor season - we'll be shooting at my house next week getting ready for the Senior games.

BTW: Did I mention that the addition of the pizza was part of BowDadToo's process of developing another iPhone archery application? It's going to be another "must have". :secret:

I "think" there were some pix took, but not really sure.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, at least y'all had the sense to do it indoors and not out on the gravel parking lot.. :nono: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, at least y'all had the sense to do it indoors and not out on the gravel parking lot.. :nono: :chortle: :chortle:


Oh, *that* transition from "grass to gravel" was discussed and laughed at last evening. :wink: 

But you got to remember, this is inside Mac's printing shop where there's 10s of thousands of $ worth of equipment, not to mention the finished products laying around.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, *that* transition from "grass to gravel" was discussed and laughed at last evening. :wink:
> 
> But you got to remember, this is inside Mac's printing shop where there's 10s of thousands of $ worth of equipment, not to mention the finished products laying around.


Just be careful of the wet inks.. that stuff is hard as hell to get outta clothes.. :mg:  :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, *that* transition from "grass to gravel" was discussed and laughed at last evening. :wink:
> 
> But you got to remember, this is inside Mac's printing shop where there's 10s of thousands of $ worth of equipment, not to mention the finished products laying around.


That was pretty funny I have to admit...at least now that the scars have healed:embara:...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> That was pretty funny I have to admit...at least now that the scars have healed:embara:...


Lots of folks have witnessed a lot of things at the Hillbilly (including flying pigs), but only a select few of us have witnessed an "air born Sarge" & an " air born Segway" at the same time. :mg:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*crazy*

Y'all are a CRAZY bunch for sure Looking forward to shooting with y'all Sat. I know y'all will be just as crazy:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Y'all are a CRAZY bunch for sure Looking forward to shooting with y'all Sat. I know y'all will be just as crazy:wink:


Looking forward to Sat. as well. Bring it on. :wink:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> ...
> 
> Figured I'd better start this thread before someone else gets on here and starts some vicious rumors. :zip:
> 
> ...


You need to tell BowDadToo to quit goofin off in the name of "testing" and get them updates uploaded. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> You need to tell BowDadToo to quit goofin off in the name of "testing" and get them updates uploaded. :wink:


He did mention something about some conversations with CBE - hopefully the update will be posted soon.

BTW: What we worked on last evening is an entirely "new" archery application - you might not need it but many of us surely will.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> He did mention something about some conversations with CBE - hopefully the update will be posted soon.
> 
> BTW: What we worked on last evening is an entirely "new" archery application - you might not need it but many of us surely will.


Sure, just bought the original ap and now a new one. Does it shoot the arrow for me? The hooter shooter is too heavy to carry around the range. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Sure, just bought the original ap and now a new one. Does it shoot the arrow for me? The hooter shooter is too heavy to carry around the range. :wink:


Doesn't shoot the arrow for you, but "helps you" (and I use that term loosely) when you miss. :wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Doesn't shoot the arrow for you, but "helps you" (and I use that term loosely) when you miss. :wink:


Just what we need an archery app that helps you lie about your score:mg: and comes up with great excuses for what went wrong.:darkbeer:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Doesn't shoot the arrow for you, but "helps you" (and I use that term loosely) when you miss. :wink:


hhmmm.. an arrow locater app? lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tabarch said:


> Just what we need an archery app that helps you lie about your score:mg: and comes up with great excuses for what went wrong.:darkbeer:


So archers mark is coming out with a version for 3-D :mg:


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*segway*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Lots of folks have witnessed a lot of things at the Hillbilly (including flying pigs), but only a select few of us have witnessed an "air born Sarge" & an " air born Segway" at the same time. :mg:


that was my first time ever to a field shoot at the hill.i have to say.that was some kind of funny.that was a good time.made it down to the last 5 in the hinklemonster.that darn burnside hit it for 1st.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

bowgod said:


> so archers mark is coming out with a version for 3-d :mg:


 Bg!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> So archers mark is coming out with a version for 3-D :mg:


I thought it was gonna be a Segway Racing game for when yer pined.. :noidea: :lol:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> So archers mark is coming out with a version for 3-D :mg:


 I was thinking the same thing...


----------

